# Curly Redwood



## gman2431 (Oct 12, 2016)

@Anthony wanted to see the finished piece from the wood I got from him. 

This measures 11.5 by 4 with a 4in base and a Danish oil finish. It will more than likely get some Ren wax on it after I think the oil is completely dry. It sucked in tons of it and was the main reason I didn't attempt a gloss finish...

As always I would love to hear anything you see in it good or bad. Its a thicker bowl and is probably 7/16 thick which I feel it needed to keep some weight to it but I personally am a fan of thinner items. My only gripe I don't like personally about it.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 12, 2016)

Very nice! I hear you on the oil issue...it seems to drink as much as you feed it and wants more. It is nice to see Anthony's red wood being turned into nice works of art. I have turned a few pens from it and am holding off on the larger piece. 

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2016)

Thats a beauty! great photography too, I like thicker bowls, especially on something like redwood which is not a very strong wood. Buffing it with tripoli on a wheel after the oin dries should give it a nice soft shine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Say.....that looks good.....real good. I actually like the thickness of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 12, 2016)

Now that I am looking at it on the big screen I see flames on the inside of the bowl...really cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 12, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thats a beauty! great photography too, I like thicker bowls, especially on something like redwood which is not a very strong wood. Buffing it with tripoli on a wheel after the oin dries should give it a nice soft shine



I love redwood but hate working with it... Even something as small as wearing a wedding ring will leave small blemishes and it drives me nuts. 

I'm not quite setup for this big of buffing so I think renaissance wax by hand will have to work. I really need a bigger lathe...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 12, 2016)

I think you may have turned the perfect bowl! That's a seriously beautiful form from a gorgeous piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2016)

Well done, lots of nice figure in that beauty !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 12, 2016)

Super nice! The grain really pops! Thicker side is AOK. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> @Anthony wanted to see the finished piece from the wood I got from him.
> 
> This measures 11.5 by 4 with a 4in base and a Danish oil finish. It will more than likely get some Ren wax on it after I think the oil is completely dry. It sucked in tons of it and was the main reason I didn't attempt a gloss finish...
> 
> As always I would love to hear anything you see in it good or bad. Its a thicker bowl and is probably 7/16 thick which I feel it needed to keep some weight to it but I personally am a fan of thinner items. My only gripe I don't like personally about it. View attachment 114870 View attachment 114871


Beautiful bowl , most redwood is pretty soft but I have found some old growth root balls that have wood so hard that when you turn it it sends little chips of wood flying instead of shavings . 
thanx for posting the bowl .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 13, 2016)

I think it is amazing. Looking inside it really looks alive. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 13, 2016)

That is a great job. Love the pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I think you may have turned the perfect bowl! That's a seriously beautiful form from a gorgeous piece of wood.



Cody you should print and frame that. That's heavy duty praise coming from Doc especially for a bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 21, 2016)

I love it... I think the thickness, the curve, the balance all look great! I've never turned redwood, but I imagine tear-out would be a real challenge to fight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 21, 2016)

Outstanding!

How did it turn? I have a few PM blanks from the same lot. It seems a little wet still.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful bowl. It does suck the finish......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 21, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> How did it turn? I have a few PM blanks from the same lot. It seems a little wet still.



You shouldn't have any problems with peppermills since you won't be messing with end grain much. 

To me it's either ease of turning and hogging lots of material easily but tearout is a challenge. Or turn harder woods where you can't hog as much and takes longer but less sanding. Either way it seems there's always something to deal with so I just turn whatever. Lol


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thats a beauty! great photography too, I like thicker bowls, especially on something like redwood which is not a very strong wood. Buffing it with tripoli on a wheel after the oin dries should give it a nice soft shine


What's tripoli? And yes it does drink up anything you put on it .


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with peppermills since you won't be messing with end grain much.
> 
> To me it's either ease of turning and hogging lots of material easily but tearout is a challenge. Or turn harder woods where you can't hog as much and takes longer but less sanding. Either way it seems there's always something to deal with so I just turn whatever. Lol


I had problems with tearout too .


Jim Beam said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> How did it turn? I have a few PM blanks from the same lot. It seems a little wet still.


 No yours was from different stock @gman2431 s piece was from another log http://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-old-growth-curly-redwood.28620/


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I love it... I think the thickness, the curve, the balance all look great! I've never turned redwood, but I imagine tear-out would be a real challenge to fight.


From my little experience it depends on how right the grain is and weather it's curly , burl or just plain grain .


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What's tripoli? And yes it does drink up anything you put on it .


It's a buffing compound, used with a cloth wheel to polish your finish...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm with everyone else, that is a seriously beautiful bowl. I think that keeping a light weight bowl a little thicker is a good thing, it gives it a bit of heft. The only thing I might have done any different, would have been to darken the edges of the hole in the side. I think it would have given it a little more definition, and the impression of a missing knot. And, last but not least, great job of NOT bruising the blank with your tools. The heal of my gouge has caused me many a headache at times. Most of those bruises just won't sand out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's one sweet looking bowl, I've got a piece from him as well waiting to be turned, will be 16" wide by 4 roughly, which will be my biggest bowl to date. Been waiting until I get more proficient using traditional tools since I figured carbide would be a tear out nightmare. Did you use a tenon or recess to hold it in your jaws? Trying to decide which will be better, was thinking a tenon might have a better chance of snapping off if I got a catch with the wood being softer than most I've turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> That's one sweet looking bowl, I've got a piece from him as well waiting to be turned, will be 16" wide by 4 roughly, which will be my biggest bowl to date. Been waiting until I get more proficient using traditional tools since I figured carbide would be a tear out nightmare. Did you use a tenon or recess to hold it in your jaws? Trying to decide which will be better, was thinking a tenon might have a better chance of snapping off if I got a catch with the wood being softer than most I've turned.



I personally don't trust recesses for some reason so I always use a tenon. I also used Carbide tools on the outside and it wasn't bad. Just crank the speed up and take super light cuts. I've been hollowing lately with the termite tools and really like Those. Left a very nice interior.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I personally don't trust recesses for some reason so I always use a tenon. I also used Carbide tools on the outside and it wasn't bad. Just crank the speed up and take super light cuts. I've been hollowing lately with the termite tools and really like Those. Left a very nice interior.


Well after dealing with bad tear out too many time on end grain using my carbide tools, finally upgraded to traditional. Turned a cherry bowl, was so pumped i didn't have to spend forever fixing tear out. Will be getting some more practice under my belt before taking on that big redwood chunk with them though. All the turning I've done it's been waste block or recess, finally bought a bunch of different jaws for my supernova 2, going to give the tenons a chance. Haven't had a problem with my nova chuck and recesses, but my crappy psi chuck, that was a crap shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Well after dealing with bad tear out too many time on end grain using my carbide tools, finally upgraded to traditional. Turned a cherry bowl, was so pumped i didn't have to spend forever fixing tear out. Will be getting some more practice under my belt before taking on that big redwood chunk with them though. All the turning I've done it's been waste block or recess, finally bought a bunch of different jaws for my supernova 2, going to give the tenons a chance. Haven't had a problem with my nova chuck and recesses, but my crappy psi chuck, that was a crap shoot.



Can't wait to see what you do with your piece! 

Buy extra of whatever you're gonna use for a finish because this stuff drinks it in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with your piece!
> 
> Buy extra of whatever you're gonna use for a finish because this stuff drinks it in.



Yea, I was wondering if sanding sealer would help any or if it would just suck it up too. Gonna have to rough turn it and let it dry though so got plenty of time to figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

